# slow cooker chicken



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I tried a new way of making chicken in the crock pot. It turned out really good so I wanted to share. Safeway has been selling whole chicken for .79 a pound so I fill up the freezer. 
I take the skin off n alot of any fat but thats optional...
once thats is done I put it in the crock pot and added one box of chicken rice er roni. 
The spice to the rice was all hard thanks to my high humidity environment so I added a packet of lipton chickrn noodle soup..the dehydrated type. 
Add water to cover most of bird and low cook 4 hours
after bout 4 hours add diced carrots n potatoes n cook low another 4 to 5 hours
One done debone , mix it up n its super good. 
I heat up udon noodles seperate and add chicken mix to it with a tad chinese hot sause..


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the share, Hooch. That's pretty much how we do it except that we add our canned Chicken Stock instead of water. Is all that Chinese Hot Sauce what makes you such a fire cracker? LOL


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol..im really pretty easy going..at least i think i am..lol..i do like alittle of that chinese hot sause tho..


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice share. We are always looking for something to do with Chicken....and we like to use the slow cooker as much as we can....working people and all that...thanks.


----------

